# a few Photo I found



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

just though I will share a couple photo I saw on the net, I personally find it quite interesting. and would like to show tribute for the bravery (or idiotness) of the person who stage these shots. Enjoy!!


































Cheers

Jason


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't decide if this is genius or insanity. :2thumb:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> I can't decide if this is genius or insanity. :2thumb:


 agreed me2:lol2:


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

must have some HUGE BALLS!!!!!!

:iamwithstupid: lol


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What kind of snake is that? Jason - do you know who took the photos? (where did you find them?)


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

lol thats insanity with a hint of genius or genius with a hint of insanity. in theory dont they both take you to the same place that is creativity?


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

that is brave, not sure how you'd get a cerates to stay still while you put the hat on it's head :S.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

not sure on spelling but anesitise lol anastetic what ever...surely such a highly strung snake wouldnt sit like that and let you place things on its head:lol2:


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mujician said:


> What kind of snake is that? Jason - do you know who took the photos? (where did you find them?)


No, I wish i know. got it on another forum. but though i just have to put it up.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*pure insane genius is what comes to mind lol*


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

A long pair of tweezers and a cold snake?




Personally I'm a little 'uncomfortable' with the pics. Although I can see the 'funny side', I find the humilation and degrading of a superbly adapted and striking looking predator a little wrong.


Then again, dogs in clothes, chimps drinking tea and monkeys and bears dancing for our entertainment doesn't do much for me either....


Sorry to be a party pooper:blush:


Cheers

Andy


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

bothrops said:


> A long pair of tweezers and a cold snake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True....i hadn't thought of it quite that way, but a very interesting point!

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mujician said:


> What kind of snake is that? Jason - do you know who took the photos? (where did you find them?)



i think its a horned viper


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

They are defently the best pics on the hole site !!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

haha i had to chuckle they are awesome photos, taken by a true nutter.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Desktop backgrounds for months to come I think!


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

thats the best thing i have seen EVER some one out there has big balls to do summat like that


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

there freaking awesome! for gods sake though the snakes must feel really degraded by those pics its a shame it really is,... ffs:bash::whistling2:


awesome pics!:flrt:


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Mujician said:


> What kind of snake is that? Jason - do you know who took the photos? (where did you find them?)


 
_Cerastes cerastes ceractes_
Desert Horned Viper


Harry


----------



## willie60 (Aug 11, 2009)

come on its a plastic toy snake it must be.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

rach666 said:


> there freaking awesome! for gods sake though the snakes must feel really degraded by those pics its a shame it really is,... ffs:bash::whistling2:
> 
> 
> awesome pics!:flrt:


 
I didn't say that THEY would feel degraded.

I'm very sorry, but _personally_ I don't find dogs in costumes 'cute'.... or lizards in deck chairs 'funny'... or monkeys drinking tea 'quaint'.....or snakes in hats 'awesome'....

...just because it hasn't got four legs and fur doesn't mean that it shouldn't receive our respect. 

That's just my opinion, and feel free to _think_ I should 'just lighten up'..but please keep you sarcastic comments to yourself... I'm certainly not about to mock or swear at you for your opinions of the photos and therefore I would appreciate it if you were to extended me the same courtesy.


Regards

Andy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bothrops said:


> A long pair of tweezers and a cold snake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Tastefull hey Si?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

exactly Ty


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

every time someone laughs at these Pics "*Baby Jesus cries*"


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Great photos but I am guessing expert use of photoshop/similar


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Is the guy that took those pics still alive?! Or where they uploaded in memory of him?!


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

:2thumb:thats crazy but funny at the same time love it :2thumb:


----------



## adhamyo (Apr 28, 2009)

i think that black hat is the best one!!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Nix said:


> Great photos but I am guessing expert use of photoshop/similar


I don't think so, it doesn't look at all shopped to me. It wouldn't be to hard to actually create this with a cold snake and a pair of tweezers. Stupid..yes..a little pointless..yes, but not difficult (with enough patience and a responsible ownership bypass).

I mean it's not as if the photographer made the effort to actually take decent photos. They are all poorly composed and most are off focus.

So, in summary...

...meh.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe the snake was de-fanged or something.


----------



## Kat09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome! Truly truly awesome...

And correct me if I'm wrong - but looks like a young horned viper of some kind? Maybe a desert one...? (I'm so snake expert....just a thought)  

http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/snakes2.jpg


----------



## SXE-C (Sep 4, 2009)

...........


----------

